
An Unconscious Patient with a DNR Tattoo – NEJM - PanMan
http://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMc1713344
======
ColinWright
Submitted many times, to very little discussion. Multiple sources, you may
care to look at the stories from them all:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15833907](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15833907)
(4 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15832229](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15832229)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15831290](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15831290)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15829715](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15829715)
(1 comment)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15829334](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15829334)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15828221](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15828221)
(2 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15823925](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15823925)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15823925](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15823925)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15821482](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15821482)
(1 comment - a spoiler)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15820538](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15820538)
(1 comment)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15819652](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15819652)
(2 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15819127](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15819127)
(1 comment)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15818693](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15818693)

